# Saddle For Road Bike



## gb155 (7 May 2011)

Mornin'

I need a saddle for my Road bike.

What ya got for sale peeps ?


----------



## John the Monkey (7 May 2011)

I've a Pro Logo Nago PAS in the cellar - it's the single most uncomfortable saddle I've ever ridden. Uncomfortable at first, and then verging on complete agony as the miles roll past.

I'm not a fan, although other folk tell me that they love this saddle - indeed, I bought it on the strength of such a review (and a similarly glowing one on bike radar). I've been on the point of putting it on ebay many times - if you like a firm, fairly flat saddle, you might get on with it, I suppose...


----------



## gb155 (7 May 2011)

Sounds fun LOL

How much mate ?


----------



## Ravenbait (7 May 2011)

Got a blue Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow (man's) that has seen about a minute on the turbo and still has the leather tag on it.

Also a Planet X TT saddle (also man's) that has seen about 20km, although I was up out of the saddle most of the time because it was too uncomfortable for me to sit on.

Sam


----------



## gb155 (7 May 2011)

How much (Im actually looking for 2)


----------



## gb155 (7 May 2011)

Feel free to pm me a price guys


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 May 2011)

Accountant Pete had this for sale. I have the same seat and it is very light. circa £100 full price so looks good value


----------



## gb155 (7 May 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> <br />Accountant Pete had <a href='https://www.cyclechat.net/' target='_blank' class='bbc_url' title=''>this</a> for sale. I have the same seat and it is very light. circa £100 full price so looks good value<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Missed that, as I've got a deal ongoing with wheels it's ideal so I have pm'ed him

Thanks


----------

